# Scotts BBQ Hemingway SC?



## Bobberqer (Mar 10, 2009)

anyone been there.. comments?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 10, 2009)

haven't been, but it's generally recognized as one of the top
2 places in SouthCarolina.  and it's definately an experience.
Scott's is on Hwy 261 in Hemingway. It's not really a bbq joint, more 
of a country store. But they do offer whole hog bbq, and chop their own wood for the pits.. 

Those who know a lot about SC bbq know Scott's is among the 
best in the state. It's an eastern Carolina vinegar-pepper sauce, 
and it's hot, sometimes described as "atomic". The bbq menu is fairly lean, pulled pork, fried skins, and King Thin white bread. 

Scott's only offers take-out, and only offers it Thursday through Saturday, 
but former Governor David Beasley and famed attorney Johnnie Cochran 
were big fans.


----------



## Bobberqer (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Jim   a friend of mine from NY just moved close to there and was raving about it the other day.. appreciate the info

BTW  wot's the #1 place in SC?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 10, 2009)

Sweatmans in Holly Hill.  whole hog, only open on Fridays and Saturdays, and closes when it gets too hot.


----------



## Jack W. (Mar 11, 2009)

I've visited Scotts a couple of times.  I wouldn't miss it if I were in that area.  It's in an old filling station out on the edge of town.  Ask for a sandwich with extra bread.  They fill a burger clam shell with Q and give you a couple of slices of bread.  There's enough Q in the box to make 3 sammies.  It's hot, really hot, but you can't stop eating it hot.  Get two drinks.

I wouldn't make a special trip to Hemmingway to get it, I do make special trips to Eutawville for Sweatman's.

Good Q!

Jack


----------

